# Funk Bottoms Gravel 100K\200K



## MRBIGRING (Sep 26, 2008)

June 24, 2017 Lakeville, OH

Two races, one brutal course! A one lap 100K race and for the ultimate challenge, a double lap 200K race. The course will take riders through some of Ohio's most scenic roads. On each lap, riders will be challenged with over 7,500 feet of vertical climbing! Road conditions are a mix of paved, chip & seal, gravel, and dirt roads. The Funk 100k/200k is a self-supported event and riders must be prepared for any mechanical and nutritional needs. No outside support is allowed. This is a cue sheet race. The course is NOT marked, and the roads are open to normal traffic in the area. Expect to encounter cars, trucks, horses, buggies, farm equipment, ATV's, buzzards, road kill, and the occasional farm dog at any given time. Rain or shine, it’s Funk time! The course will have sections from the previous years races along with some new sections.

Website Funk Bottoms Gravel

Registration BikeReg


----------

